
Playing with SVG Design - J3L2404
http://webdesignerwall.com/tutorials/playing-with-svg-design
======
euroclydon
I'm pretty sure I saw that interface during the SVG Wow portion of the SVG
Open.

To see many of the latest SVG goings on, check out this years schedule:
[http://svgopen.org/2011/registration.php?section=conference_...](http://svgopen.org/2011/registration.php?section=conference_schedule)

I'm working on a web based SVG suite for industrial monitoring and analytics,
to displace ActiveX in enterprise settings. Building an SVG WYSIWYG has been
the most interesting part. And now that I don't have to support IE8 and below,
I'm dumping svgweb (a novel but slow flash shim), and making it an HTML5 suite
with SVG and HTML intermingled.

------
__david__
It's a couple years old, but this site also uses SVG for its rendering, though
not in an animate-y way: <http://emacsformacosx.com/>

